# Volkswagen's XL1 said to be world's most economical car



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Volkswagen's XL1 said to be world's most economical car.



> *Volkswagen has unveiled its new, prototype super-efficient hybrid vehicle, the XL1, at this week's Qatar motor show. The car has been under development for a decade and Volkswagen claims it is the most economical car in the world*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

WOW...One day I will buy a car like this....:up::up:


----------

